# Electric chair electricity effect.



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

Just finished buiding my electric chair for this years haunt, the chair looks great so will try and post some pics soon and start a new thread showing the 2009 UK haunt. the last year can be seen on

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/jayson2125/Halloween08#

Basically im after an electricity effect to be at the top of the chair, I think i have seen posts before where you can buy what loks like a flourescent tube...Any ideas..please help.

Thanks

Jayson2125


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like you put a lot of work into your haunt. I really like how you put the room together. Looks really good! Looking forward to seeing the electric chair pictures.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Love the pics. Wish I could get my wife to let me add an addition like that to our house. A jacobs ladder is more than likely a no no being that you seem to have a lot of people around, You might want to look into a couple of storm globes they should provide a decent effect.


----------



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

Photos of the chair and throw switch will be up next week, Storm globes are not really what I am after...im sure i have seen somehwhere a tube that has electricity or something that looks like it inside...????


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

The tube is most likely a Jacobs ladder. If you find something let me know I could use it on my chair


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think he's referring to Jacob's ladder. Recently something was posted that showed tubes lit up in a very simple and cheap way. I can't recall the thread though.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

For what it's worth jayson....I plan to hook up my chair with a series of relays to control different lights and sounds. Some of those lights will be on light fx boxes. When the electric sound gets loud, the light fx box will cause that particular light setup to brighten.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Sounds good - kinda like as the 'generator' for the electricity gets up to speed, the llights brighten?

The as the chair goes off, I assume the lights start to flicker?


Goodness, we ARE sick - still it's fun!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> Sounds good - kinda like as the 'generator' for the electricity gets up to speed, the llights brighten?
> 
> The as the chair goes off, I assume the lights start to flicker?
> 
> Goodness, we ARE sick - still it's fun!


That's the theory.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I saw a cool pseudo-arc effect used on a fake jacob's ladder... you use strings of EL-wire, hooked up to some type of sequencer.l Doesn't have to be a prop controller, some of the companies that sell elwire and LEDs also sell sequencer circuits. Depending on how you arrange the different strands of elwire and the flash sequence, you can get some cool looking "lightning" going.


----------



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

Found the solution..its a cold cathode tube used to mod a pc case....

orderd one so will let you know how it looks.

http://www.xoxide.com/12linespcoca.html


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool! Hope it works out at that price I just might have to get it.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

I was going to suggest makeing the thing that has a gap between two metal points , I think usually about 6 inches apart, and when it builds enoughenergy for the effect it send a nice big snapping white spark between the 2 points.
I think its runs on pretty low volts so its not lethal like the jacobs ladder. Im sorry I just dont know what its called. It was used alot back in the old horror movies...namely frankenstein.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

jayson2125 said:


> Found the solution..its a cold cathode tube used to mod a pc case....
> 
> orderd one so will let you know how it looks.
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/12linespcoca.html


Looks cool...but it's only 12" long....


----------

